# Deputy Commander Patrick Carothers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Commander*
*Patrick Carothers*
United States Department of Justice - United States Marshals Service, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Friday, November 18, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 53

*Tour:* 26 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Location:* Georgia

*Weapon:* Rifle

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Commander Patrick Carothers was shot and killed as he and other members of the Southeast Regional Fugitive Task Force attempted to serve a warrant on a subject in Long County, Georgia.

The man was wanted in South Carolina for attempted murder of police officers, domestic violence, and weapons violations. The task force had tracked the subject to the 11800 block of Tibit Drive in a mobile home park near Ludowici. As the arrest team made entry into the home the subject opened fire with a rifle, striking Deputy Commander Carothers twice.

Other members of the task force returned fire, killing the subject.

Deputy Commander Carothers was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

Deputy Commander Carothers had served with the United States Marshals Service for 26 years. He is survived by his wife and five children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Acting Director David Harlow
United States Department of Justice - United States Marshals Service
Attn: Director's Office
Alexandria, VA 20530

Phone: (202) 307-9100


----------

